# libstdc++-v3-3.3.4: undef. reference to '_intel_fast_memcpy'

## nilss

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4 will an _intel_fast_memcpy und _intel_fast_memset linken, obwohl der Intel Compiler schon lange nicht mehr installiert ist. system habe ich schon mehrmals mit "emerge -e system" neu übersetzt - bei libstdc++-v3 bricht emerge mit der Fehlermeldung ab. Was könnte ihn dazu bewegen _intel_fast_mem* zu benutzen und wie verhinder ich das?

arch ist x86 (pentium m) mit gcc (GCC) 3.4.3-20050110 (Gentoo 3.4.3.20050110-r2, ssp-3.4.3.20050110-0, pie-8.7.7)

```

/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/gcc/g++ -shared-libgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/gcc/ -nostdinc++ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/include -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE -o abi_check abi_check.o  -L/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/src -L/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/src/.libs -lm -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/gcc -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/src/.libs

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/../../libunwind.a(unwind.o)(.text+0x4e8): In function `_Unwind_Context_copy':

: undefined reference to `_intel_fast_memcpy'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/../../libunwind.a(unwind32.o)(.text+0x175): In function `VirtualUnwindOneFrame32':

: undefined reference to `_intel_fast_memset'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/../../libunwind.a(unwind32.o)(.text+0x2c2): In function `VirtualUnwindForArgSize':

: undefined reference to `_intel_fast_memset'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/../../libunwind.a(dw2-interface.o)(.text+0xbf4): In function `_dw2_execute_cfa_instructions':

: undefined reference to `_intel_fast_memcpy'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/../../libunwind.a(dw2-interface.o)(.text+0xc42): In function `_dw2_execute_cfa_instructions':

: undefined reference to `_intel_fast_memcpy'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/../../libunwind.a(dw2-interface.o)(.text+0xd31): In function `_dw2_execute_cfa_instructions':

: undefined reference to `_intel_fast_memcpy'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [abi_check] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/testsuite'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive-am] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3'

make: *** [all-target-libstdc++-v3] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 230, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

